# Tuesday Insemination! AGRH!!!!



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies I hope your enjoying your weekend!? 

Ive been at the hospital every morning since Friday! having my scan and checking to see if I'm surging yet!
Ive still not surged but the insemination is on for Tuesday!  Ive got to have the Pregnyl tonight at 11 
I asked the nurse if it was ok not to surge but she give me any explanation really!
so I guess its OK?!

I'm looking forward to Tuesday  

Helen


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

sounds like you have had a busy week
 for your appt on tuesday 
 Good luck  

kate


----------



## pinkmama (Jan 20, 2009)

Good Luck Love.  Are you giving the Pregnyl injection yourself?  I was told that this has too be done by the nurse.  Anyway GOOD LUCK ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, hope everything goes well tomorrow for you   

I've also been back and forward, but not quite as much as you, managing every other day to see if my little follies feel like growing a bit    Makes you all a bit   doesn't it?

 

Hope all goes well and you're on your way to a   soon.

Lyns x x


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi
Thanks everyone not long to go now! 

I had to inject the pregnyl myself (well DP did it!!) had to have it at 11 last night.  Ive had a pain in my right hand side all day so im guessing thats all part of it?!

I will be back tomorrow in the 2ww   

Helen


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Hells Bells,

Just reading your post so wanted to say "hi" and hope everything went OK with insemination today.  I also had my basting today so welcome to the 2ww!!  It's so nice to have the support of other people who are going through the same thing.  I'll keep everything crossed for both of us.     

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hope it went well today 


Kate


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi well I'm on day 2 and I'm already driving myself crazy!

The iui its self went well no problems just a lot of waiting around!      

Ive booked this week off so I'm just taking things easy, Ive not felt too Bril to be honest Ive had stomach cramps and feel like AF could come any day.  
I think I'm just very sensitive to my body, I was poorly for a long time as a teen and I think I just notice changes in my body more.  I do however wish there was a button that I could switch to stop my head wondering all the time!   

I'm back at work next week so with any luck the time will fly! but we are so dead at work I cant distract myself!!

trying to keep up the


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Hells Bells,

Stay positive - thinking of you and sending you lots of    



Love
Little Pearl
x


----------

